# SEPOS Longwood Show



## Scooby5757 (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are some more pics from the South Eastern Pennsylania Orchid Society's show held at Longwood Gardens. If you missed it, you really missed out.

















here you can see the curtain of orchids Longwood put together.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 3, 2007)

gnarly micranthum


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome Pics!!!

It was a great show indeed!


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 3, 2007)

Why can't I see anything??? ARRUGGH!


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 3, 2007)

OOPS!!! Just realized it's taking a while to load.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, I'm speechless. Looks like an amazing show, great pics too!


----------



## TADD (Apr 3, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## Roy (Apr 4, 2007)

Fantastic show. Great to see the Paphs & Phrags grown so well.
*NOTE!!!!!!! *For the Paph Rolfei growers and non flowerers.
Post #3 of pics, 1st pic, top right hand corner ,,,*P. Rolfei !!!!! *note size of plant.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW!!!! what a wonderful looking show


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 4, 2007)

What a show!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 28, 2008)

woweeeeeeeeeee :clap:

I think I'm going this year, so I was just doing a li'l homework. Fabulous looking show!

Next up: pre-orders


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going!


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't decided whether to do an overnight or day trip..... I guess 3-4 hrs from here, depending on how I try to get through DC.


----------



## TutoPeru (Feb 29, 2008)

Eric and Kioko,
I am currently in Peru but I am almost sure I will be there on Saturday.
I will PM you when I am back to see if we can see each other at the show 

Augusto


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, just bring me back some Pk's!  I'm going to overnight it I think.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 29, 2008)

I will be there as well!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 29, 2008)

Needless to say Ill be there. Thursday for setup, Fri for judging, and if I can spare any other time that weekend.


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice bulbo lobii! Yes, that was I who said that.... Have fun at the show guys and don't forget your cameras please!


----------



## kellyincville (Feb 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 29, 2008)

well, it looks like I'm planning for Saturday. Not sure yet if I'll be there for two days.... I don't last long at orchid show/sales so a day trip is more likely.


----------



## potteryman (Feb 29, 2008)

dang!..amazing pics..thanks.........


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 4, 2008)

Nery nice pictures!! Thanks for posting!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, trying to get to this show by public transportation from NYC doesn't seem easy. Is anyone going from NYC area? PS. Does anyone here go to other orchid forums. I'm trying to find info on a sellor in Singapore that I found thru orchidmall.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 26, 2008)

ok, what's the situation? Who will be there on Saturday? 

Eric, did you get your transportation figured out? btw, no micro sinningias at the GesSoc show!


----------



## TutoPeru (Mar 26, 2008)

Kioko,
I actually plan to be there on Saturday. Hopefully will be there by 10AM.
Maybe we can meet there. How about in front of Krull-Smith booth by noon?

Eric, would be great seeing you there again.
Augusto


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 26, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday as well.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 26, 2008)

chances are good that noon will work, and I'll probably be carrying this pack.


----------



## John D. (Mar 27, 2008)

I am trying to be there Sat also.
Krull Smith's at noon.


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful pic ! Thank you very much.
Does someone have a close up of paphiopedilum as adductum or adductum hybrid ?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out if I can make the show, I may have to hitch-hike 30 miles from Media, Pa. 
For photos go down to forum jump, click open, open search thread, type in subject, and paph foto threads, and search.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 27, 2008)

Media PA? Why there? Wouldn't be easier to get to Wilmington somehow? Do you drive?


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

NYEric said:


> For photos go down to forum jump, click open, open search thread, type in subject, and paph foto threads, and search.


i was talking about the specimen on the pic


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> Media PA? Why there? Wouldn't be easier to get to Wilmington somehow? Do you drive?


Not right now. Is Wilmington closer?


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 27, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Not right now. Is Wilmington closer?



Further from NYC, but closer to Longwood - about 12 miles. 

I guess the question is, how badly do you want to go? Will the transportation costs&time be worth it?

Didn't you say you have a preorder?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope, I haven't pre-ordered anything. If the weather isn't too bad maybe I'll do that. I can walk 12 miles in a few hours. Or bicycle it.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is the closeup of the adductum hybrid, Paph. Addicted Phillip:


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 27, 2008)

alright. there's a chance I may not make it on Saturday. Chances are still good that I will, but it's a possibility.....


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 28, 2008)

eOrchids said:


> Here is the closeup of the adductum hybrid, Paph. Addicted Phillip:



Thank you very much, it's a very nice anitum hybrid !


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2008)

I drove to the Longwood Garden yesterday and back with 2 friends from Western PA. It was well worth the trip and if you are in the area, you should not miss it. Even though it was a 17 hour day for me, I would go again next year.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright where is everyone? I made it, and ran into John, but the others???


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 30, 2008)

Ummm yea I was still in the exhibition room when 12:00 rolled by.


----------



## TutoPeru (Mar 30, 2008)

Ki and John,
I had a problem with my car so I end up arriving after 12PM to the show. Sorry I missed you guys. I hope you came back home with a big load of orchids


----------

